# eselect opengl error [solved]

## darkscreamer

I did a fresh install on an old notebook which has a nvidia geforce go 420 video card. I masked nvidia-drivers version 97.0.0 and greater, to install proper legacy drivers. When switching to nvidia opengl interface, i get this error:

```
Switching to nvidia OpenGL ingerfface... ln: creating symbolic link './libglx.so': File exists

!!! Error: Failed to create lib/libglx.so

exiting
```

I'm stuck, previous gentoo installations on this notebook went smoothly and everything worked. I even tried to create the symbolic linik, but nothing happened.Last edited by darkscreamer on Wed Jul 22, 2009 9:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello darkscreamer

i had this topic too months ago. i looked for thes files in my system and removed this manual and the switching after this was successfully ended.

nice day

----------

## darkscreamer

I tried, but i can't locate the file that's causing the issue.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

what did u use?

maybe try 

```
find /. -name *libglx.so* -type f
```

as root.

----------

## darkscreamer

I executed the command as you told me and the output was:

```
/./usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so
```

It's a binary, not a symlink, so i didn't remove it.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *darkscreamer wrote:*   

> I executed the command as you told me and the output was:
> 
> ```
> /./usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so
> ```
> ...

 

look for /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so or /usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (depending on the arch), if they              flash in red, delete them and retry eselect.

----------

## darkscreamer

Solved. Thanks for the help.  :Smile: 

----------

